# Fish mounting



## GrandRiverSteelies (Aug 6, 2009)

I am looking to have a river-run steelie or brown mounted this year. I would love to find a local guy to mount a fish. I was wondering what is a good price. I want a quality mount not going for the cheapest price. What is the best thing to do when i get the fish i want to mount. Should i take it strait to the taxidermist. 

Thanks.

aka.

HillbillyPimp :lol:


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

where is local?


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Around $12.00 an inch, sometimes more, hardly ever less.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

I charge $12 per inch for trout and salmon.Tha best thing to do is wrap the fish in a wet towel and put in a garbage bag and freeze as flat as possible,then get it to a taxidermist as soon as possible.Here is a brookie I did this summer.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

There is a sticky at the top about caring for your fish.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Nice job Larry.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

thanks Eric.


----------

